# New Playboy costumes for Halloween 2007



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2007)

Modeled by Kendra, Bridget and Holly

Source


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Sep 21, 2007)

They are alll very cute. I wanted one and was looking into it. And they dont have any for me. I think it is highly ignorant for only tiny girls to get very nice SEXY costumes


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 21, 2007)

hehe , I'm waaaaaaaay to shy to pull off one of those. ( unless it was a private costume party



)


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 21, 2007)

i saw them at my local halloween store already they sexy


----------



## Saje (Sep 21, 2007)

Cute. Looks like they hired the people from trashy to make em.

The playboy girls are models for Trashy Costumes as well.

But I already ordered similar (or better) stuff for halloween! (So excited!)


----------



## katina74 (Sep 21, 2007)

hot. I like the cupid, princess, and little red vixen ones.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 21, 2007)

only they would look good in those.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw those yesterday at the mall. Blah, they aren't anything special, and you do have to be a "certain" size to squeeze your a*s into them.


----------



## Karren (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hehe , I'm waaaaaaaay to shy to pull off one of those. ( unless it was a private costume party



) LOL I'm sure not.... I just don't have the body for them!! hehe
Karren


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out our website for glamorous make up tips and techniques for sexy this year!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I already have a maid costume 3 yrs back from halloween. The waitress is kinda cute. I'm going to be a hogwarts student this yr. The only other accessory I need with this is a Harry Potter. Haha


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Cute costume...


----------



## fawp (Sep 21, 2007)

I really like the third and seventh costume but I just can't bring myself to pay $100 + for an outfit I'll only were a couple of times.


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I already have a maid costume 3 yrs back from halloween. The waitress is kinda cute. I'm going to be a hogwarts student this yr. The only other accessory I need with this is a Harry Potter. Haha









Yeeaaah! I like that one!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I already have a maid costume 3 yrs back from halloween. The waitress is kinda cute. I'm going to be a hogwarts student this yr. The only other accessory I need with this is a Harry Potter. Haha




http://www.yandy.com/Images/Products/4002143219719.jpg

I LOVE harry potter and that is such a cute costume!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are alll very cute. I wanted one and was looking into it. And they dont have any for me. I think it is highly ignorant for only tiny girls to get very nice SEXY costumes



Torrid has some sexy costumes! Here is the link: 
Torrid.com - Plus sizes - Product Categories - Costumes


----------



## Manda (Sep 21, 2007)

Wayyy cute, but I already decided to be a German beer garden maid.

Lol, the Harry Potter one is cute! Reminds me of last weekend when I went with my bf, my sis and her bf to this HUGE Halloween store and as we were walking out my bf points to an actually Harry Potter costume (cape, stick, the whole thing, even a boy mannequin in glasses lol) and tells my sis' bf that she should go as that cuz she reads all the books. We all laughed, it was funny...probably one of those you ahd to have been there with us. Okay I'm done with my story.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 21, 2007)

i like the pinup hair in the 1st pic in the 2nd row.

the outfit is ok, but the rest are just ugly.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 23, 2007)

I could NEVER wear those. Not because they are sexy, but I could never get my body in enough shape to look good in 'em.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 23, 2007)

Eh...nothing special. I've seen better costumes on different websites and there way cheaper!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw some website in UK with amazing sexy costumes. If i could just remember the site!!


----------



## han (Sep 23, 2007)

i think those are cute

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I already have a maid costume 3 yrs back from halloween. The waitress is kinda cute. I'm going to be a hogwarts student this yr. The only other accessory I need with this is a Harry Potter. Haha





http://www.yandy.com/Images/Products/4002143219719.jpg

i love it!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are alll very cute. I wanted one and was looking into it. And they dont have any for me. I think it is highly ignorant for only tiny girls to get very nice SEXY costumes



i agree,but i got my own design in the works


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 24, 2007)

the playboy ones are very cute...

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I already have a maid costume 3 yrs back from halloween. The waitress is kinda cute. I'm going to be a hogwarts student this yr. The only other accessory I need with this is a Harry Potter. Haha




http://www.yandy.com/Images/Products/4002143219719.jpg

I really like the harry potter one ... where did you find it??


----------



## Jessica (Sep 24, 2007)

super cute outfits (although my fat ass would never fit into those)...if i could I would definitley wear them!!!


----------

